# Live Boxing: Marcos Maidana vs Josesito Lopez, Lara vs Angulo (+ undercard) - Updates & Discussion



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

*Marcos Maidana vs Josesito Lopez RBR*

Who can do it?

This is going to be a great scrap!

I'm rooting for Lopez, and I think he has a great shot, but I favor Maidana slightly.

Who you guys got?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Looking forward to this one. 

WAR MAIDANA


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Looking forward to this one.
> 
> WAR MAIDANA


Me too, and likewise I want Maidana to win but I think Lopez will out work him.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

I think Lopez will win. Expecting a FOTY.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

this is early for a rbr. maidana by KO in the mid rounds


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I´m still in doubt about which card I´ll watch......


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> I´m still in doubt about which card I´ll watch......


This is sure to be FOTY candidate bro... Simple choice.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

IsaL said:


> This is sure to be FOTY candidate bro... Simple choice.


Yeah....but Gamboa and especially the Dawson fight are interesting too.....


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

What time this is on european time? Is it on same time with Huck vs Afolabi?


----------



## tonys333 (Jun 5, 2013)

I can't wait for this fight I might have to have a bit of a sleep first I feel tired It would be better if i lived in America then i wouldn't have to stay up all night haha


----------



## MannySteward (Jun 6, 2013)

Has Josesito fought 3 of the hardest punchers in a row? Damn.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

MannySteward said:


> Has Josesito fought 3 of the hardest punchers in a row? Damn.


Josesito a G for sure. The best thing he has going for him is is heart, his ability to slug, and his height.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

IsaL said:


> Josesito a G for sure. The best thing he has going for him is is heart, his ability to slug, and his height.


His height is gonna be key vs Maidana I think, I expect him to target chinos body.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

from 10pm (EST) on Showtime / 3am (UK/Irish) on BoxNation..

*Marcos Maidana vs Josesito Lopez* - 12 rounds welterweight
_Home Depot Center, Carson, California, USA_










*Undercard action features:*
Alfredo Angulo vs Erislandy Lara
Jermell Charlo vs Demetrius Hopkins
Yoshihiro Kamegai vs Johan Perez

Join us here for live updates & discussion from all the action!

:bbb

For those interested we also have a separate thread for discussion on tonight's other live boxing, headlined by Chad Dawson vs Adonis Stevenson, here - http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...d)-Updates-amp-Discussion&p=211239#post211239


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hopefully it won't clash with HBO.


Lopez is still fighting too high! He should be at 140 IMO.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I am sure chino could make 140 still. where I feel he's far more effective, but nevermind good luck to him, can't wait for the fight.
@Roe what time is the ring walk do you know?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Hopefully it won't clash with HBO.
> 
> Lopez is still fighting too high! He should be at 140 IMO.


I think Chino should drop back down too, but I don't see it happening now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't wait, 1 hour till undercard starts.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I honestly believe Maidana-Lopez is going to have people talking about a #2. It's just a beaut of a match-up that in all honesty has gone massively under the radar in terms of publicity.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> @Roe what time is the ring walk do you know?


Not sure exactly but I'd guess it shouldn't be too long after about 4 hours time.

Showtime go on at 10pm (EST) / 3am (UK), they're showing Charlo vs Hopkins, Lara vs Angulo then Maidana vs Lopez so all depends how long those other two fights last :good


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I honestly believe Maidana-Lopez is going to have people talking about a #2. It's just a beaut of a match-up that in all honesty has gone massively under the radar in terms of publicity.


Lets hopes so, everyone in England loves Chino and Lopez is quickly gaining respect too!


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

Fancy Maidana strongly here, never been that big on Lopez.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Roe said:


> Not sure exactly but I'd guess it shouldn't be too long after about 4 hours time.
> 
> Showtime go on at 10pm (EST) / 3am (UK), they're showing Charlo vs Hopkins, Lara vs Angulo then Maidana vs Lopez so all depends how long those other two fights last :good


Ok, cheers mate


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lopez makes this an easy fight if he boxes Maidana, which I think he has the ability to easily do. We saw Maidana hurt by Soto Karass last fight and we know Lopez can pop to get respect at 147 so it should be interesting fight.

I'm leaning towards a Lopez SD.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> I honestly believe Maidana-Lopez is going to have people talking about a #2. It's just a beaut of a match-up that in all honesty has gone massively under the radar in terms of publicity.


Yeah, it's either going to be a FOTY candidate, or Lopez will opt to play it safe and just dance for the whole fight. I don't see any in-between here.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Can't wait for Maidana-Lopez, it should be a war. :ibutt


----------



## IronJawSouthPaw (Jun 5, 2013)

Maidana went life and death against Soto Karass. I expect Lopez to hurt him a couple times and maybe even stop him late.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

What a great card. Kamegai/Perez should be good


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

9 quid on Maidana and Lara to both win on points, returns 80


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> 9 quid on Maidana and Lara to both win on points, returns 80


Wow that's not a bad parlay there.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I love Maidana because he's like a miniature demon with a cold look in his eyes.


----------



## Mr Angry (Jun 4, 2013)

Iron Man Charlo is going to have his coming out party


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

IronJawSouthPaw said:


> Maidana went life and death against Soto Karass. I expect Lopez to hurt him a couple times and maybe even stop him late.


Wtf, exaggeration much?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Warsesito.

War Lara.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

What time i the main event?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

You're not qualified to make this thread bro...


----------



## IronJawSouthPaw (Jun 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Wtf, exaggeration much?


Not at all. He can bang with the best of them at 140/147. That's why the man in your avatar opted to fight Diaz instead of Lopez.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Tanks Williams vs. Gerald Washington Heavyweight 8 rounds

Round 1

Williams controlling the pace and distance of the fight with his long reach and jab. Nice flurries from Washinton. More missed flurries and a wide missed right from tank. Washington measures up and throws a flurry lands a nice right but Tank takes it and ties up. That is round.

10 - 9 Washington


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Tank is pressing and Washington is laying back measuring distance with his jab and throwing single right hands that miss. Again Washington stickking out the left to measure, flurries again and misses a right again. Huge right hand from Williams just misses and WASHINGTON NAILS Tank with a counter right that sits Williams down HARD. Tank beats the count and is up. Washtingo is pressing but Tank gets his baring and throws wide left and right hooks. Washington dodges and walks Tank down lands two hard rights to the body that hurts Tank and sends him to the ropes to recover. Tank circles out and is pressing again leaping left just misses from Tank and Washington ties up. Washington keeping distance. Tank flurries but doesn't land and is tied up.

10 - 8 Washington
20 - 17 Washington


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

IronJawSouthPaw said:


> Not at all. He can bang with the best of them at 140/147. That's why the man in your avatar opted to fight Diaz instead of Lopez.


Yes it is. You didn't watch the fight if you believe he went 'life and death' with Karass. And Amir Khan didn't opt to fight Diaz over Lopez. It was a weight issue where Amir didn't want to move up because he still wanted to face the 140 pounders and avenge his losses, but now that his opportunity is looking unlikely, he's now moving up.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Tank is pressing behind a jab throws wide left and right hooks but they miss and he is tied up. Tank throws on the break and is warned by the ref. Hard jab right hand from Washington and Tank ties up. Washington has the left low and is just staying out of range.. Double paw jab from Washington, nice left to the body and missed right to the head from Tank. Williams jumps in after pawing the jab and ties up. Washington lands a lead right and ties up. Tank pressing and trying to feint his way inside , now he is trying to jab. Washington lands a hard right to body of Tank. Washington flurries and tieus up Tank and walks him to the ropes. Tank paws out a jab jumps in and is then tied up by Washington again.

10 - 9 Washington
30 - 26 Washington


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Soto-Karass isn't a bad fighter at all either. To stop him how Maidana did was impressive.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Maidana will stop Lopez


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Tank pressing and Washington is simply standing back throwing a flurry and landing a right to the body and then tying up. Sherman is pressing but there simply is no room for him to operate. Washintgon jabbing now keeping range, Tank misses a overhand right. Washington moving and circling on the outside of Tank, Tank jumps in misses a right and eats a hard right to the head. Tank gets inside starts flurrying and lands a nice right . Washington takes it and sets back up on the outside pawing his jab. Washington misses a wild right and that is round.

10 - 9 Washington
40 - 35 Washington


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Where can I watch the undercards?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Washington is jabbing staying outside and keeping range. Washington misses a right and left again. Washington misses a right again after pawing the jab. Missed straight right from Washington again. Tank is slowly getting in range. Missed right from Washington and nice counter right from tank but Washington again handles it well and gets range. Nice right from Sherman lands again but Washington takes it and ties him up. Washington back on the outside pawing the jab and misses a right. Lead right, left and right misses from Washington. Nice leaping left to the body of Washington, and Washington ties Tank up again.

10 - 9 Williams
49 - 45 Washington


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Where can I watch the undercards?


Showtime Extreme


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Showtime Extreme


Dont have that so im gonna run out and get dinner haha preciate it!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Why cant Washington throw one single good jab?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

Washington has the left out measuring Tank and jumping in. Two right hands land from Washington on Tank on the ropes. Tank flickering the jab. jab right and a right slap from Washington. Jab and another right from Washington. Washington back on the outside circling Tank Lead right from Washington jumping in. Washington misses a jab right and Tank lands a nice right hand. Washington eats it. Double jab to the body of Washington. Nice right hand to the body of Tank. Wide right from Washington and Tank ties up with his back to the ropes. Tank lands a nice right hand during an exchange but it has no effect of Washington.

10 - 9 Washington
59 - 54 Washington


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

Washington is pawing and keeping range. Sloppy 1-2 misses from Washington. Tank popping the jab, just misses a right hand. Washington jabbing to the body. Cupping right hand from Washington. Jab, right, left from Washington and he misses. Nice left hook from Tank, but it does nothing and he can't follow up. Double jab to the body from Tank. Washington loading up on the right and sticking the left straight out to measure. Stiff jab from from Tank and a nice left to body of Washington. Washington just waiting out of range and Tank unloads a hard right hand on his chin and Washington takes it and rushes him throwing and missing a right of his own.

10 - 9 Williams
68 - 64 Washington



Berliner said:


> Why cant Washington throw one single good jab?


Because he doesn't know how to is my guess. This is his 8th fight.


----------



## IronJawSouthPaw (Jun 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Yes it is. You didn't watch the fight if you believe he went 'life and death' with Karass. And Amir Khan didn't opt to fight Diaz over Lopez. It was a weight issue where Amir didn't want to move up because he still wanted to face the 140 pounders and avenge his losses, but now that his opportunity is looking unlikely, he's now moving up.


I suggest you watch the fight again. You're sadly mistaken if you think it wasn't a close fight prior to the stoppage. Maidana nearly went down in the 6th round.

Khan agreed to fight Diaz at 143 pounds but refused to face Lopez at the same weight.

You can hear it from Lopez's trainer himself. 



 :deal


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

Washington comes out keeping range and Tank is trying to jab to get inside. Washington misses a jab right left and gets tied up. Washington back on the outside sticking out the left and Tank jumps inside and they butt heads. Nice right to the body from Tank after Washington jumps in and misses a right. Washington back on the outside circling, Tank jumps in throws to the body llands a nice left and is tied up. Back in the middle of the ring and tank lands a left to the body. Tank misses a jab right. Washington outside jumps in sticks a right hand and moves out. Tank is trying to press now winging wide lefts to the body but missing. Tank just misses another left to the head and that is it. Fight is over.

10 - 9 Williams
77 - 74 Washington


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Washington wins a Unamious Decision on the cards


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Diaz seemed pretty solid in the Olympics..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Joseph Diaz Jr. vs. Rigaberto Casillas at Featherweight 4 rounds

Round 1

Diaz pressing behind his jab. Casillas moving on the outside. Nice right hook from Diaz. Nice right from Casillas. Hard right hook again from Diaz. Nice jab and left from Diaz. Casillas misses with a wide right. Hard left to the body from Diaz who is imposing his will l. Hard right hook on Casillas. Hard right left right on Casillas. Casillas is still charging though. Casillas misses a rright and eats a hard right hook, hard left uppercut from Diaz. Hard left and right hook to body of Casillas. Lead left and hard left uppercut from Diaz. Casilla throwing out right hands but they are slow andmissising. Hard right hook to body of Casillas. Hard right hook from Diaz.

10 - 9 Diaz


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Casillas out pressing and walks into a left and d a right. Diaz back simply moving and jabbing . Nice right from Casillas. Hard right hook counter from Diaz. Nice left to the body from Diaz. Hard right hook from Diaz. Hard right to the body from Diaz. Nice right from Casillas but then eats two jabs from Diaz. Hard counter left and left uppercut from Diaz. Hard counter left and right uppercut stuns Casillas. Hard left to the body and head from Diaz. Hard right from Casillas. Double left from Diaz. Hard shots. Diaz unloading now. 2 lefts 2 rights from Diaz. Hard counter left to the body from diaz. Just beating Casillas to a pulp. Jab left from Diaz. diaz jabbing again and then ties up casillas. Hard counter left to the body and a left to the head of casillas charging in.

10 - 9 Diaz
20 - 18 Diaz


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

JoJo is so polished. Solid defense and mixing it up well upstairs and down. Great head movement too.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Maidana will stop him


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Casillas is pressing but eating hard left hand counters. Hard left to the body and head. Now hard right hooks on Casillas coming in reckless. Hard righthook to the body hard counter left to the body. Casillas is winging hooks wilding and missing. Hard counter left from Diaz. Diaz jabbing and throws a solid jab left and buckles Casillas. Hard left to the body and a stigg left to the head and a right to the body and Casilla is still coming but slower. Double right hok hard right Two lefts to the body of Casillas. Hard left to the chin of Casillas. Casillas still winging but eats a counter left uppercut and then eats a left uppercut. Two right hands off a misses lead left stiff jab left and then a hard right hook from Diaz.

10 - 9 Diaz
30 - 27 Diaz

---
Casillas corner wants to stop the fight. I hope they do

Diaz RTD3 Casillas


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Referee stops the fight, corner seems to agree with it.
Diaz has all the skills and technique to do something. ONly problem I see is he has a lack of power.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Where the hell is Bama


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Mr Angry said:


> Iron Man Charlo is going to have his coming out party


Hopkins is a tough guy to look good against. I think I've seen one good D-Hop fight and he used to be on TV a lot.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm calling it now, Charlo will make D-Hop quit.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Might as well post this here for anyone interested:



Bogotazo said:


> I'm watching the showtime undercard right now. Showed the weigh in. Maidana has that cheeky smile on his face, that means knockout!
> 
> Here are some clips of Maidana training:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Yoshihiro Kamegai vs. Johan Perez @147 WBA Internation WW Championship 10 Rounds


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I'm calling it now, Charlo will make D-Hop quit.


I really hope he does. Hopkins has made me sit through some absolute stinkers in his time.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Kamegai is pressing behind the jab. Perez just misses a counter right over the jab of Kamegai. Kamegai misses a right and Perez misses a left and right. Kamegai still pressing behind a high guard and ollowing Perez around the ring. Perez popping the jab and moving. Nice jab and right from Kamegai. Kamegai misses a right again. Perez jabbing and moving. Hard left hook from Perez andnd nice left from Kamegai.. Perez using the jab to keep distance. Nice jab to the body of Kamegai and a push. Hard counter right from Perez. Nice counter left from Kamegai and Perez lands a nice right. Nice jab right from Perez. Hard right to body of Perez. Kamegai charges and is tied up. Hard left hoook and jab from Perez. Hard jab right from Perez sends Kamegai back.

10 - 9 Perez


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

LHL said:


> Hopkins has made me sit through some absolute stinkers in his time.


This. I hate D-Hop.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Kamegai pressing again and Perez is jabbing keeping range. Nice rigth hook from Perez. Nice straight right from Perez. Nice left to the body from Kamei coming in. Hard uppercut from Perez on Kamegai charging in. Stiff jab and ajb right from Perez. Perez jabbing a and throws nice left to body of Kamegai. Kamegai presses and Prez ties him up. Nice jab and left hook from Perez. Kamegai eats a jab and left hook. Hard d left hook from Perez. Nice right from Kamegai. Hard double left from Perez. Nice right and left hook to body of Perez, but Kamegai presses but then he ties up. Kamegai walks into a left uppercut. Hard left hook from perez. Lead right from Perez. Hard lleft hook rigth from Perez. Nice right from Kamegai and a harder right hand from Perez off the ropes.

10 - 9 Perez
20 - 18 Perez


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Kamegai charging in throws a jab. Perez lands a nice jab and flurries on Kamegai's guard.. Kamegai charges and landsa nice right to the body. Hard right to the body of Kamegai. Kamegai charging misses a a right and Hard left and right hooks from Perez. Perez moing back and Kamegai lands a hard left to the body. Perez moving and ties up Kamegai. Hard double left from Perez and Kamegai lands a nice right to the body. Hard left from Kamegai. Lead right from Perez. They trade right hands. Hard left and right hooks to body of Perez. Hard left to body of Kamegai. Hard right to body of Kamegai. Perez changes stance then switches back. Perez gets inside and is pushed down by Kamegai they break and that is round.

10 - 9 Perez
30 - 27 Perez


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

What channel are the undercard bouts on that you guys are watching now


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Kamegai pressing and landing a nice right and left hook to body of Perez. Nice right from Perez on a following Kamegai. Perez on the inside jabbing. They lockup and trade kidney shots. Perez jbbing. Perez throwing nice hooks from the left and right and then circling around Kamegai. Hard left to body of Kameai. Hard left right and left hooks from Perez. Nice right to body from Kamegai. Kamegai charges and ties up Perez. Hard left to body of Kamegai. Left hook from Perez on Kamegai coming in. Hard counter right and left hook from Perez when Kamegai tries to throw a right. Hard counter left from Kamegai. hard right from Perez after the ref says break.

10 - 9 Perez
40 - 36 Perez


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@BoxingGenius27 shoextreme


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

My predictions are as follows: Maidana KO 10 & Lara W 12. Maidana is too powerful and Lopez is too damn brave. Lara is too skilled and Angulo is too damn slow.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Lara will stop Angulo.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Hard left hooks from Perez and a 4 punch flurry from Perez and he circles out Kamegai follows lands a hard right to the body. Hard double left to the body and right and then Perez ties up. Perez jabbing and Kamegai walks into a left hook. Hard left to teh bdoy from Kamegai. hard jab right from Perez. Lead right and left from Perez then he goes in and ties up Kamegai. Kamegai flurries on Perez on the ropes and lands nothing. Hard Left and right hand from Perez then he circles out again. Hard jab right from Perez. Left hook from Perez on a following Kamegai and he ties up. Hard counter right from Perez on Kamegai walking in again. Hooks to the body from Kamegai blocked. Kamegai walks into a jab and walks again into a left hook from Perez.

10 - 9 Perez
50 - 45 Perez


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

turbotime said:


> @BoxingGenius27 shoextreme


I'm tuned in now. Thanks Turbotime.

I was watching UFC. Not bad.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

Kamegai out charging and pushes Perez in the corner and is tied up. Looping left from Perez. Hard left lands again. Rigth hand left from Perez. Kamegai trying to bang the body but Perez is blocking. Hard right from Kamegai lands coming in.. Counter left from Perez on Kamegai coming in. Hard right hand counter from Kamegai coming in. Left and rigth upperct sends Kamegai back. hard right and left hand sends Kamegai back again.. Kamegai misses a left hand. Nice riht from Kamegai coming iin. Hard right from Kamegai agin. Hard right from Kamegai and two lefts to teh body of Perez. Hard counter right from Perez on Kamegai coming in. hard left to body and right to head of Perez. Hard right to body of Perez.

10 - 9 Kamegai
59 - 55 Perez


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm tuned in now. Thanks Turbotime.
> 
> I was watching UFC. Not bad.


Yeah Brazil! So many fights on :verysad Lots of catching up to do tomorrow


----------



## D-MONEY (Jun 4, 2013)

Kamagi starting to break perez down.. looks like the body work is taking effect


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

Kamegai stalking Perez now but missing his rights. Perez jabbing aand landing rights hands and beating Kamegai off of him. Kamegai charging. They trade rights and Perez lands a left and moves away. Hard left from Perez lands. Kamegai isn't coming as fast now. Kamegai off balance, perez ties him up. Jab and 4 punch flurry misses from Perez. Hard right to body of Kamegai. Kamegai throwing 1-2s and missing. 4 punch combo from Perez and he lands his two lefts flush.. Kamegai pressing but can't catch perez. Coutner left and right from Perez and then he ties up Kamegai. Hard left to the body from Kamegai. Counter left from Perez and then he circles away from Kamegai who is off balance.

10 - 9 Perez
69 - 64 Perez


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

Kamegai charging and lands a nice riht on Perez on the ropes but Perez is moving and tying up Kamegai. Nice left to the body of Perez. Nice right to body of Perez. Nice right on the inside from Kamegai. Nice right again from Kamegai. Hard left and right from Perez. Perez on the bike and moving now trying to keep range with the jab. Hard Left right and left from Perez. Triple jab anleft from Perez. Right hand lands from Perez and Kamegai lands a left. Hard right hand from Kamegai.. Hard left from Perez. Counter right lands from Perez off a missed Kmegai right. Hard left hook from Perez. Another left from Perez and then he ties up. Kamegai runs back off balance twirls in the ring and goes to his corner at the bell.

10 - 9 Kamegai
78 - 74 Perez


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yeah Brazil! So many fights on :verysad Lots of catching up to do tomorrow


Agreed.

It's a good day for the fight game all together.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9

They charge and bump heads. Kamegai coming hard jab right and left from Perez and then he spins out. Kamegai charging and Perez ties up. Kamegai walks into a left hook. Perez lands a right hand on the inside. Perez lands a double left and Kamegai lands a left as well. Kamegai winging now and now landing. Hard left hook from Perez again on Kamegai coming in and then ties up Kamegai. Hard right hand and left hook from Perez on Kamegai coming in. Hard counter left on Kamegai coming in. Kamegai coming in wild and Perez is tyinghim up. Hard left and right hooks from Perez and they tie up again. Double jab and then he backs out. Ja b a left from Perez in the corner. That is round.

10 - 9 Perez
88 - 83 Perez


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Lopez got this, me thinks.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10

Hard left to the body of Perez. 5 punch combo in return from Perez. Perez is tying up Kamegai on the insice. Nice left from Kamegai. Perez ties up. Hard left hook on Kamegai coming in. They are on the inside and perez lands a hearvy left. Kameegai is trying to get position but Perez lands a double left, they circle some more Perez throws a 5 punch flurry they tie up and break. Kamegi is charging but Perez is simply moving and tying him up. Nice left from Kamegai to the body. Hard right counter from Perez and he is just staying alive anow. Hard right hand and left hook from Perez. jab and right from Perez. They trade jabs. They both throws but neither lands Nice jab right from Kamegai.. Kamegai charges in gets tied up. They break and both flurry neither landing and that is it.

10 - 9 Perez
98 - 92 Perez


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> Lopez got this, me thinks.


Who is Lopez. 

We have a UD
100 - 90
98 - 92
97 - 93

Perez


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Are charlo and demetrius hopkins fighting on this card? Good matchup I must say.. had no idea this one was in the works if so.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

janeschicken said:


> Are charlo and demetrius hopkins fighting on this card? Good matchup I must say.. had no idea this one was in the works if so.


This could very likely be a snozefest.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> This could very likely be a snozefest.


True, but I do like that these are two young, potential big players in the division fighting one another. I think Hopkins is a cut above, though.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

janeschicken said:


> True, but I do like that these are two young, potential big players in the division fighting one another. I think Hopkins is a cut above, though.


 Yes two upcomers fighting each other. In that perspective its a good fight. I just hope we will see some action in that fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm off to do the HBO card and the RBR for it. Turbo said he would do this one. Catch you all later.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Yes two upcomers fighting each other. In that perspective its a good fight. I just hope we will see some action in that fight.


Fuck, wait.. scratch that.. getting Demetrius Hopkins mixed up with Demtrius Andrade atsch


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:bbb


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't believe Kamegai got upset. He looked fucking terrible. Perez looked crispy as fuck, though. He was using that jab and doing some good rangy combos. Good job to Perez. Kamegai is a decent scalp.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Brian Kenny's hair: Is it Moral?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Looking a decent crowd. I should be there right now :-( Love you Oskee!!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mauro is awesome. Fuck the haterssss.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Can't waif gonna watch this one live then watch the hbo card immediately after.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Looking a decent crowd. I should be there right now :-( Love you Oskee!!


:****


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Theres 2 threads my bad :lol:


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Lara needs to put on a boxing clinic tonight if he wants to have a potential payday against, Canelo, Cotto, ect.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Mauro is awesome. Fuck the haterssss.


You don't really mean that...


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

No spoilers from the hbo card in this thread I hope


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Man, something about daytime boxing I absolutely hate, especially in that arena. Feels too clean or something.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

janeschicken said:


> :****


:rofl


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Houston stand up


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Gonna need a drink for this one.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

what fight are they showing? The Cable guy didnt come im streaming =// is it the Diaz fight or am i way off?


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Charlo gonna give this boy the business.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Good fights. Gonna make bank on these 3 fights tonite.
I am 100% confident.


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

I hope the little executioner is just feeling things out because it doesn't look like he came to fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Round 1

Feints and feeling out. Charlo jabbing and landing a right hand. DHops clinching. Dhops moving not throwing. Charlo trying to make it a fight. Good combo by Dhops missed but was quick. Good D by Charlo.Good stiff jab by Charlo. Lead right by Charlo grazing. Reaching right from Charlo landing on the hip.Charlo showing good stuff lead right by Charlo.

1-0 Charlo!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Turbo.. is the angulo fight after this one?


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Houston stand up


H-Toowwnnnnn:cheers


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

:lol: @ the crowd.


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

Nothing terribly interesting happening but at least Charlo is trying.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Round 2

Charlo landing good jabs. Missed the overhand right. Jabs inside to a clinch. DHops on the offense? Gets cracked by a right hand and misses a combo by DHop Charlo is showing nice movement and defense early on. Crowd boo'ing and they need to STFU. Charlo jabbing DHops away and follows it up with a good jab hook combo! Charlo the more creative fighter. DHops is just waiting too much. Good jab though by DHops though and there is a fight in the crowd!

Charlo, 2-0


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Cant believe Lara Angulo isnt on yet.

Im already off my face, ckin hell maidana lopez seems like lifetime away.

Bhops nephew buddy , hows he doing


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

Subtle change in round 3. I don't know if it was the booing but Hopkins is starting to think. He still lost the round though.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Round 3

Shit still going on in the crowd. Charlo landing a jab and DHops answers back. Charlo pulled back the right hand and gets jabbed back. Big right missed by Charlo into a clinch. Good straight by DHops on the lead. Bhop style  Left hook in the corner by Charlo to answer. Charlo ducks under another combo. Nice weaving by Charlo. trading jabs center ring. Right hand at the end grazes DHop for Charlo

3-0 for Charlo


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

12 rounder wtf maidiana lopez wont be on until silly o clock fuck my life brah


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

In the 4th the best way I can describe it is Charlo's will is stronger than Hopkins. Hopkins wants to challenge him in the same way Charlo is fighting him but it's not good enough. Still, when he counters there are glimmers of hope for him. He's doing better though.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Round 4 

Charlo stalking. DHops looks weary and just flicks Charlo away. Why am I doing this RBR again?

Charlo jabbing DHops back and lands a good hook to the body and gets answered by a lead right by DHops. DHops spins Charlo and misses a combo, lead right by DHops and a jab! DHops getting confident? Combo missed by Hopkins and Charlo ties up. Good jab by Charlo. Nother stiff jab. Trading jabs center ring, DHops landing a good jab!

Round for DHops! :bluesuit

3-1 Charlo


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

5th - Charlo still dictating the pace. The most interesting punches are Hopkin's but most of the time Charlo moves him around with his jab.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Round 5

Good right hands exchanged! Again exchanged! Again over the jab for DHops. Charlo needs to settle he's getting turned and worked inside a bit. Big right by DHops missed.Nothing going on really missed right hands.

4-1 Charlo


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

Hopkins looking good in the 6th with his counters. Charlo's aren't putting Hopkins where he wants him.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Round 6

Good right by Dhops landing on Charlo. Charlo getting timed a tad, good jab by DHops. Good lead right by DHops BHop style. Wrestling a bit. Good combo by Charlo. DHop actually starting to walk Charlo back a bit. a Big right by Charlo and a stiff jab. Missed 2-3 by Charlo, DHops flicks away with the jab.

5-1 Charlo


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Can't waif gonna watch this one live then watch the hbo card immediately after.


Thats what im doing apart from the first fights


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Round 7 

Jab and Hook by Charlo. Trying to outcute DHops. Right hand in close by Charlo and a hook off the ropes,.Big shots by Charlo coming off the ropes! Charlo a bit pissed. Pumps the jab. Grazing right by DHops. Flurry of punches exchanged and all missed. Right hand by Charlo, jab by Hopkins.

6-1 Charlo


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

In the 7th Charlo lands a good combo early which makes Hopkins get aggressive briefly. Far hood thinks the rounds generally are close but Hopkins just hasn't done enough. When things are slow which is often Charlo is walking forward and throwing. He hasn't landed much but its more than doing nothing.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Say, what happened to Bika vs Periban? Cancelled?


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

The 8th is like the others. Charlo throws first without landing much. Hopkins throws mores interesting punches but throws less and lands nothing.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Round 8

Charlo lands a combo in the corner. A clinch. Good combo by Charlo. Too much posturing by both guys. No body shots? Charlo again a grazing right hand. DHops a grazing right hand. Uppercut off the clinch for Charlo. DHops flicks the jab. 

7-1 Charlo. RIP Gatti.


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

The 9th starts with more power punches. Instead of nothing and nothing we get nothing and some trading. Charlo looks more accurate early but by the end Hopkins is landing some nice shots.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hi Mares!

Round 9 

Missing rights by both. Good right by Charlo and a grazing right by DHops. Clinching etc. Posturing, clinch. Combo missed by Charlo. Exchange! Even exchange really. Combo backs Hops and Charlo takes a huge hook. Another Hook by Hopkins on the end of a big hook. Good right hand for D Hops! 

DHops round!

7-2


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hopkins won that round.

Pretty boring fight


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

10 - they both seem to be tired of the jab and throw power. Still too much of a lull and these guys largely seem incapable of hitting each other unless they get close. Hopkins may have had this one but who knows.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Round 10

Good jabs mid range. Big hook off the clinch for Charlo. Missed lead by DHops. Grazing right by Charlo on the end of a combo. Right hands by Charlo! DHop soaks it. Hook off the clinch by Charlo. DHop a good hook off a missed combo to the body. 

DHops again with combos the last 30 seconds! What!

7-3 Charlo


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

11 - Hopkins landing some decent body shot and jabs. And there's a right hand. They say Charlo's corner asked him to do more but it looks like they asked him to swung at the air more.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Round 11 -

Good body shot for DHops. 123 for Charlo nice. Charlo missing with the right. Big right by Charlo. Combo missed for D Hop in the clinch. Jab by DHop moves Charlo. Charlo landing harder stuff here. DHop content on moving and boxing. Charlo feeling the urgency.

Charlo round.

8-3 Charlo


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

And the final round. The action is as slow but there's less defense. Hopkins is really looking for counters. They say both men are landing at 20%. The fight ended as slowly as it began. I liked what Hopkins did more but he didn't do enough.

And that's my round by round without ever saying what was happening.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

This night will end badly for Lopez and for Lara.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Round 12

Charlo coming out hard! big rights traded. Jabs mid ring. Charlo with a nice hook off of the jab. DHops moving and gutting jabbed away. Stiff jab by Charlo. and fighting inside. Good combo landed by Charlo on the end. Hook to the body by Charlo and an exchange won by Charlo with the hook. Missed right by Charlo. Jab by Charlo. DHops winging and missing hard, missed jabs by DHops

Charlo round.

9-3 for Charlo. 117-111 for Turbo.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

115-13 the fuck :lol:


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Rematch!! :smug


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> This night will end badly for Lopez and for Lara.


You think Angulo is gonna win?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JDK said:


> Rematch!! :smug


:lol: :verysad


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Me and Al were on point :deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Angulo vs Lara next!


----------



## InHumanForm (May 10, 2013)

Paulie going off :rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Paulie has taken so many beatings and is so well spoken still.


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

Change channel, change thread.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Macheeco vs Cooba!


----------



## OnePunchKO (Jun 4, 2013)

ANGULO is 174!!!!!!!!

:scaredas:


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Holy shit, Angulo put on 20+ pounds overnight.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

leggo Lara!


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Angulo coming in heavy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

ERISLANDYYY LARAAAA TIMEE


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Angulo rehydrated 20 lbs... You can tell when conte is around


----------



## InHumanForm (May 10, 2013)

Angulo 10 lbs heavier, Lara with the reach advantage...


fuck it, WAR ANGULO!!!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Easy money for FelixTrinidad.. Easy money. No way Lara wins.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I dig this ring anouncer though. He's always been great


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Angulo looking like Encino Man.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

LARAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Let's touch em up! Big fight for both! :bbb

Round ONE


----------



## OnePunchKO (Jun 4, 2013)

Angulo's slow as fuck... got time to take a piss between his combos...

:rofl


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Angulo looks terrible lmao


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

No way Angulo survives the distance


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

Lara's zero'd in with his left. Can't miss with it.


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

Angulo stalks pretty damn well but Lara is landing spectacular shots on him when he's coming in.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9 lara

left straight landing all day


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Kirkland ruined this guy


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

this is going to be one hell of a beatdown if Lara stays agressive


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

It's ok.. angulo will get this.
Big bank,


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

10-9 Lara. He looks WAY faster than Angulo. Angulo is eating some big straight lefts already. Lara looks more aggressive than usual, too.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Round 1

Lara moving jabbing. Angulo stalking. Good lead left by Lara straight out. Another good left by Lara! Lara moving. Angulo stalking. Angulo pawing with the jab. Mauling inside. Lara another right-left hand lead. Angulo sloppy. Lara landing another big left. Stood Angulo up! Lara getting comfy! Anther left! Angulo looking sloppy! Lara teeing off.

Anuglo 10-9 round. Not.

Lara10-9


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

lmfao angulo is like a turtle compared to this guy


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> It's ok.. angulo will get this.
> Big bank,


Keep trolling


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9 Lara. Lara was fucking him up with that straight left hand.


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

Angulo's right eye will soon split open.

* left eye, excuse me


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

Lara is fucking him up but Angulo is making him work and blasting his body against the ropes.


----------



## InHumanForm (May 10, 2013)

Angulo looks particularly bad here. He tried to go southpaw to avoid the straight left and then was immediately caught with a straight left...Lara might finish him in the distance.


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

20-18 Lara.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Angulo is done :-(. Horrible matchmaking by GBP as well, Angulo was never going to fare well against someone like Lara.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Round 2

Angulo digging to the body!Good left by Lara. Angulo working the body. Good uppercut by Lara. Angulo is looking sloppy like Margarito post-Mosley. Lara another big left!. Dancing away and clinching. Lara hands down! Sweet Pea'ing. Angulo marching forward. Good left to the body by Lara. 

2-0 Lara


----------



## OnePunchKO (Jun 4, 2013)

Ref stoppage on cuts... I'm going to Dawson-Stevenson, peace!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Angulo is smothering his own punches, wheres the straight right


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

2-0 Lara.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

people really thought angulo had a chance :rofl


----------



## OnePunchKO (Jun 4, 2013)

LOL


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I told you all fuckers. BANK 
WHO'S trolling now ACS
???????????????????????????


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

2-1 Lara. Strong round for Angulo.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Bull vs Matador fights are AWESOME


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

This story couldn't be any clearer. Unless Angulo can hrt Lara he's fucked, but that's a real possibility. Angulo's pressure is effective and his body shots are scoring, but Lara's counters are so impressive.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

10-9 Angulo

20-18 Lara

Once Lara hurts him with one punch he will stop him on accumulation


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

29-28 Lara. Angulo did better for himself in round 3. Lara isn't sitting down on his punches or as active he was in the first two rounds.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Round 3

Good left right combo by Lara. Right hook by Lara and slides out. Left by Lara and Angulo rips the hook. Angulo! Pushes Lara back with the right hand! Hooks to the body and head. Lara moving! Lara fighting off. Big left by Lara!What a round! Angulo stiffens Lara. Lara looking a bit tired here. Angulo soaks a big left! Angulo combos on the ropes. Lara moving

2-1 Lara.


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

Some fine body work by Angulo.

Will his face hold up, tho'?


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Alright you guys better give me credit for my pick. Back in ESB we had a thread about this and even my fellow compatriots didn't agree with me picking Angulo. Too much pressure over 12 rounds. Already starting to show.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I fucking told you all


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

... And there goes that long shot.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Spoke too soon it seems.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

damn great round


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Round 4 

Good left by Lara. Angulo reaching. Seems tired a bit. Angulo with the big hooks to the body. Lara pawing him off and LARA IS DOWN ON THE LEFT/RIGHT! LARA DOWN AND HURT! LARA RUNNING! ANGULO HAS HIM! AGAINST THE ROPES! LARA DUCKING. RUNNING! ANGULO MEASURING! Angulo still following. Big hook for Angulo. Lara just covering up. Lara surviving. So much fight left! Lara fighting back! 

Angulo 10-8


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Lara is his own worst enemy
He still wins dont worry


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

LOL 2-2 ANGULO (10-8) round


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

Angulo looked spent by the end of the round.


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

38-37 Angulo. Hopefully Angulo's got a good cutman though, his face might not hold up that well (even if his chin is holding up well so far.)


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

First Dawson now Lara


wtf is going on


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

lols at anybody saying Lara would beat Canelo or Mayweather one day you guys will learn the difference between ordinary and extraordinary fighters


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

I think Angulo probably needed to finish him there. His face and stamina both may not be able to withstand the distance.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

That announcer didn't know how to pronounce "Andrade?" Holy cow....


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

PrinceN said:


> lols at anybody saying Lara would beat Canelo or Mayweather one day you guys will learn the difference between ordinary and extraordinary fighters


its not a crime to get knocked down by Angulo man lol


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Round 5

Angulo landing good hooks now in close. Angulo measuring. Lara moving and leading with the hook. Lara is running hard. Lara landing and potshotting though. Lara is jabbing Angulo away Angulo may have missed his chance. Big left by Lara! Lara boxing and moving! Another big left by Lara! Angulo swining and getting hit by Lara! Lara digging deep and landing shots!

Lara round!

3-2, Lara, 10-8 for Angulo


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

This fight has returned to where it was before the knock down, but Angulo isn't as effective as before. Hopefully he just needed a bit of breather.


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

47-47.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

KWilson71 said:


> its not a crime to get knocked down by Angulo man lol


it isnt but thats the differnce between ordinary and extraordinary he would never Knock down Canelo or Mayweather


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

3-2


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

Angulo pressuring and Lara sharp shooting.


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

So was that punch a fluke? If so Angulo is fucked.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't worry about Angulos face holding up. Worry about Laras stamina and body holding up. Those left hooks are landing very well and I just saw him wince at one of them. His hands will be coming down soon.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

4-2 Lara


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Round 6

Lara jabbing off the ropes. Angulo waiting. Takes a left hand. Lara lands a hook and a big left. Big combos by Angulo downstairs. Angulo following and eats a jab, Lara is jabbing and Angulo stalks. Big left by Lara! Another big left by Lara! Angulo comes in with bodyshots. Lara jabbing and moving and landing the left! Angulo getting sloppy again inside 2 really nice lefts by Lara. It's all Lara right now.

4-2 Lara after 6, a 10-8 for Angulo


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

57-56 Lara. He looks kind of tired though. It'll be interesting to see whether or not Angulo's face or Lara's gas tank lasts longer.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Shades of cotto margarito so far...


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Why am I watching baby bull fight not Lara/Angulo?


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn it, missed the last half of the round or so. What happened?


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

What body work. Sometimes you beg guys to do that and he's delivering.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just cannot find a good stream anywhere. Not bothered now since I have BN, but still, not great signs for the future.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hat off to Lara. He's definitely winning


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

announcers are openly rooting for Angulo, they want to feed him to Canelo or what


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

Down again!


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I predicted 10th round TKO...


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

whats happening lads I'm fucked for a stream here its like the fight doesn't exist


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

shit..


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

Angulo is fucking sneaky. He looks so predictable and just places that one head shot between body shots


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

ARGH! So frustrating! Lands a great shot and then when Lara's up, Angulo throws incredibly slow and worthless shots. Should've absolutely went for it there.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

lara knocked down!!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

uh oh


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow! Angulo certainly has the one punch equalizer; just not able to put him and down and keep him down.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

*sdf*



Windmiller said:


> announcers are openly rooting for Angulo, they want to feed him to Canelo or what


Are you watching SHowtime? Because they are clearly scoring and giving Lara credit for all the sharp counters. They have it scored for Lara for fucks sake.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wish we could see Kirkland vs. Angulo again.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck I can't even watch the fight anymore because my stream went down. Who is winning?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bullshit ass stoppage. WTF


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

angulo gave up!


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Not surprised at all. Knew he'd lost that fight as soon as Lara got up and he threw such pathetic shots.


----------



## OnePunchKO (Jun 4, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!! ANGULO JUST QUIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

hahahahahahhaha


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

Angulo turns his back and they stop the fight???


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

wtf?


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

oi whats happening


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow, that was sudden.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The referee didn't have to stop shit when he turned his back.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

What the fuck happened? Who won the fight?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh my fucking god the way his eye ust swollen up on camera.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Look at that fucking bump, man.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

That eye :scaredas:

Lara wins, Angulo took a 1-2 and turned his back. Ref stopped it. Close up shows Angulo's left eye looking HORRIBLE.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Angulo's eye looks INSANE!


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexican quitter?


----------



## OnePunchKO (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh, Angulo got the Vagina Eye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow's Angulo's face indeed fell apart, sort to speak. That eye lookin' bad.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Holy shit Lara literally broke his fucking face. What a fight.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:blood

Did his eyebrow just inflate off the strength of one shot?


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

Rematch warranted.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Crazy


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Shit, I'd never seen that in real time!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

ERISLANDYYYYY LARAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rexrapper 1 said:


> What the fuck happened? Who won the fight?


Ref says he "believes" he broke his orbital bone that is why he stopped the fight.
That is BS though, it isn't his job to make medical decisions that is the job of the doctor.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Dustaine said:


> Shit, I'd never seen that in real time!


Fucking freaky, isn't it?



Sweethome_Bama said:


> Ref says he "believes" he broke his orbital bone that is why he stopped the fight.
> That is BS though, it isn't his job to make medical decisions that is the job of the doctor.


He turned his back. He stopped fighting. There was no low blow. The fight was called correctly.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Ref says he "believes" he broke his orbital bone that is why he stopped the fight.
> That is BS though, it isn't his job to make medical decisions that is the job of the doctor.


Angulo quit, dude.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

His left eye was inflated before the left landed.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

I think Angulo's eye socket is broken, pity as he was coming on strong, but the stoppage is good for his long term health.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Ref says he "believes" he broke his orbital bone that is why he stopped the fight.
> That is BS though, it isn't his job to make medical decisions that is the job of the doctor.


Angulo turned his back dont blame the ref


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Accumulation of punches....no hay ojo que aguante


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

Congrats to Angulo (for far exceeding my expectations for him in this fight) and to Lara (for gutting out the win and surviving two knockdowns to do so.)


----------



## InHumanForm (May 10, 2013)

wow, one crazy ass ending. I'd watch a rematch of these two any day.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Lara...pppffttttt:lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Ref says he "believes" he broke his orbital bone that is why he stopped the fight.
> That is BS though, it isn't his job to make medical decisions that is the job of the doctor.


It doesn't matter. Angula turned his back & walked away. That's an automatic end to the fight.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Ref says he "believes" he broke his orbital bone that is why he stopped the fight.
> That is BS though, it isn't his job to make medical decisions that is the job of the doctor.


Wow that is crazy. Who was winning before the stoppage?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Ref says he "believes" he broke his orbital bone that is why he stopped the fight.
> That is BS though, it isn't his job to make medical decisions that is the job of the doctor.


Dude he quit....he didnt even complain what fight were you watching, something bad happened to that eye with that 1-2


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Fucking freaky, isn't it?


Certainly surreal.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dustaine said:


> Angulo quit, dude.


I was rooting for Lara, the fact is that the ref didn't follow procedure correct and exposed himself when he gave his reasoning to HBO. He might even have the authority to stop and ask him if he can continue, but the way he stopped it is suspect.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

I was looking at the eye in the round I was thinking is that vaseline is it going into Lebedev mode
If boxnation had HD i woulda been able to tell ffs


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Does anyone have a picture of Angulo's eye?


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

In those situations, rather then to just abruptly stop the fight, I'd like to see the ref administer a standing 8 and query the fighter if he wants to continue fighting with the round being scored as a KD, imo.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Broken orbital bone.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> It doesn't matter. Angula turned his back & walked away. That's an automatic end to the fight.


So Cotto should have had the fight ended against him when he fought Trout when he got hit with a body shot stood up and turned and walked away? 
Yes or No?


----------



## OnePunchKO (Jun 4, 2013)

THUMB!!!!!!!!!!!!

:think


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I was rooting for Lara, the fact is that the ref didn't follow procedure correct and exposed himself when he gave his reasoning to HBO. He might even have the authority to stop and ask him if he can continue, but the way he stopped it is suspect.


He turned his back. He stopped fighting. There was no low blow. The fight was called correctly.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Rexrapper 1 said:


> Wow that is crazy. Who was winning before the stoppage?


I had Lara winning 6, Angulo having 2 10-8's and 1 10-9
Lara was mostly dominating but Angulo was doing good work on the inside


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Angulo legit looked liked the predator at the end of that.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Awesome fight. Great conditioning Lara came in with. Hats off to him.
That was indeed a weird ending with Angulo quitting.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Marty Denkin was already bought off.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> So Cotto should have had the fight ended against him when he fought Trout when he got hit with a body shot stood up and turned and walked away?
> Yes or No?


Angulo didnt wanna fight though? So if he asked Angulo do you wanna continue do you think he woulda said yes?
He woulda got hit 1 more time and quit
Your argument is terrible you musta lost money


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

cmon guys angulo didnt want to continue. his eye is fucked


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FUCking hell. Pizza man fucked me with the mushroom shit and I missed the last round and a bit. No mas huh?


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Marty Denkin was already bought off.


Yeah, he was bought off for Lara's benefit... a guy with four fans.

IL + 1


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> He turned his back. He stopped fighting. There was no low blow. The fight was called correctly.


Doesn't have to be a low blow and I'm not saying he wasn't hurt, but I don't like the quick TKO call.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

The ref didnt do it the right way, but Angulo did sort of wave him off. Even if the ref had asked him he would have said no. Thats why there was no complaint.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

I swear I saw a spurt of blood come from his eye when he was hit. I'll have to see it again in slo mo.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> cmon guys angulo didnt want to continue. his eye is fucked


This. Can't complain about that stoppage.


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

Berto slurring a bit.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ACS said:


> Angulo didnt wanna fight though? So if he asked Angulo do you wanna continue do you think he woulda said yes?
> He woulda got hit 1 more time and quit
> Your argument is terrible you musta lost money


So what, you take him aside and ask if he can continue if he does it then call the fight. 
It isn't his job or in the scope of his expertise to act on arm chair medical analysis, he isn't the ring doc


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

what a fight tho


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I do think it was a quick stoppage. They should have took the 8 count and asked him to continue. What if it was a thumb that the ref missed. Not saying it was but if it had been that would have been a rip-off. I think Angulo would have continued no problem. I believe he was hurt and instead of going down he idiotically turned his back which caused the ref to stop it. I blame Angulo as much as I blame the ref. I felt the stoppage was coming as Lara was becoming more and more stationary.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Goddamn, people are just fucking stupid, man. The fighter turns his back from a fight when it clearly wasn't an illegal shot. It's defend yourself at all times, that's the rules. You don't follow the rules, the referee is well within his rights to stop it. Yeah he hurt Lara the round before, but it doesn't mean anything when he walks away and wants no more. You turn your back, the referee is well within his rights to stop it. Not all referees don't know what the fuck they're doing and panic when some weird shit happens like Ian John Lewis. Learn the sport you apparently love so much.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Man what a fight, felt like a main event. Oh we have Maidana-Lopez next?


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> I do think it was a quick stoppage. They should have took the 8 count and asked him to continue. What if it was a thumb that the ref missed. Not saying it was but if it had been that would have been a rip-off. I think Angulo would have continued no problem. I believe he was hurt and instead of going down he idiotically turned his back which caused the ref to stop it. I blame Angulo as much as I blame the ref. I felt the stoppage was coming as Lara was becoming more and more stationary.


Sure, a thumb that broke Angulo's orbital bone. Beware of Lara's steel thumbs.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jim Gray reporting from Ringside physician.
He thought he had a orbital fracture, they are sending him to the hospital to check on the eye.
Angulo says it is extremely painful


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> So what, you take him aside and ask if he can continue if he does it then call the fight.
> It isn't his job or in the scope of his expertise to act on arm chair medical analysis, he isn't the ring doc


So Angulo turns his back from a punch and then he asks him do you want to continue wtf
So every fighter could just that when they are hurt
Angulo turned around because he didnt want to fight did you see the eye the ref knew he was done


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Dustaine said:


> Sure, a thumb that broke Angulo's orbital bone. Beware of Lara's steel thumbs.


I bet he used to kick asS at thumb war back in grade school in Cuba


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Oscar broke Vargas' orbital too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Man what a fight, felt like a main event. Oh we have Maidana-Lopez next?


This fight will only be better :yep


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

The sun has risen outside, feels weird.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Lopez on hi way now!


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I bet he used to kick asS at thumb war back in grade school in Cuba


:rofl


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ishy said:


> The sun has risen outside, feels weird.


Yeah, man. Watching live boxing when it's light just feels weird.

It's been a weird one, tonight. Hopefully the next fight will be just as interesting as the rest.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Ishy said:


> The sun has risen outside, feels weird.


There hasnt been boxing for a while and this late
I just saw the light through the gap in the curtains and was like oh shit its late/early


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

ACS said:


> This fight will only be better :yep


Oye cono but Im so glad Lara pulled it out... cant wait for this one now


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> I do think it was a quick stoppage. They should have took the 8 count and asked him to continue. What if it was a thumb that the ref missed. Not saying it was but if it had been that would have been a rip-off. I think Angulo would have continued no problem. I believe he was hurt and instead of going down he idiotically turned his back which caused the ref to stop it. I blame Angulo as much as I blame the ref. I felt the stoppage was coming as Lara was becoming more and more stationary.


No way, Angulo was in excruciating pain, you have no idea the kind of pain that kind of injure produces. He turned around and walked to his corner. He admitted he was done for the night. Lara was targeting that eye all night. Another punch would have really horrible consequences.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> So what, you take him aside and ask if he can continue if he does it then call the fight.
> It isn't his job or in the scope of his expertise to act on arm chair medical analysis, he isn't the ring doc


How do you know he didn't say I'm done under his breath to the ref? He clearly knew he was done.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone got an English stream?...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ACS said:


> So Angulo turns his back from a punch and then he asks him do you want to continue wtf
> So every fighter could just that when they are hurt
> Angulo turned around because he didnt want to fight did you see the eye the ref knew he was done


Yes, since he felts so concerned about his health.
If he turns his back after getting hit, you are also free to let the action continue and if he shows he is no longer going to protect himself from the punches coming down on him call the fight off.
Angulo turned around because he was in pain, for the ref to say it was his eye and then make a stoppage on a presumed medical issue he isn't tasked with overseeing is him stepping out of his bounds.



2manyusernames said:


> How do you know he didn't say I'm done under his breath to the ref? He clearly knew he was done.


The ref didn't say he told him that, if he did say it I would take back my objection.


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

Ishy said:


> The sun has risen outside, feels weird.


Sign of a dedicated fan. :good


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

got damn Watsons working overtime tonight


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Anyone got an English stream?...


How do I send it to you without putting it on here idk if thats allowed..i got a great one


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Gotta say, I'm pretty impressed with the heart that Lara showed tonight.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

WARRRR LOPEZZZ


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

off my faces whens this starting streams arent working

so bright outside sun shining on me

boxing guru not workin, ill suck dick for this fight


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Anyone got an English stream?...


Sent it to you check your inbox broski its a good one


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I got the Stevenson call right. That was BIG BANK BIG BANK

If Maidana beats Lopez. I'll still make HUGE BANK.

Angulo pulled a vitali. 
I thought only Ukrianians quit.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

come someone streame im sittin hear off me head listening to taylor swift on youtube ffs


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Sent it to you check your inbox broski its a good one


please do me baby im streamless


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Anyone got an English stream?...


Here's one from Washford, Somerset.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lopez looking good early


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Round 1 

Jabs by Chino. Lopez with the combo! A bit of boxing and a big right by Lopez! Maidana soaks it obvi.Miadana pumping the jab. Nice combo by Lopez. Slicing Marcos. Marcos pushing his shot right now. Lopez clinching in close. Lopez shook by a right hand! Maidana backing Lopez up and there it is again! And a combo ny Lopez! 

10-9 Lopez

1-0 Lopez


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> please do me baby im streamless


I got you Papiiii lmao sent


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Its go time

Round 1

Lopez is pressing behind a jab to the body. Lopez jabbing and Maidana jabbing back and missing a left hook. Lopez jabbing to the head and moving in and out of range. maidana pawing his jab but Lopez keeping distandce and jabbing inside and misses a right. Maidana landsa a nice jab. Nice left from Lopez off a jab. Maidana presses and Lopez slips out of range. Maidana doubles the jab on lopez.. Jab and overhand right from Lopez. Maidana landsa right to Lopez's guard. Maidana jabs inside and Lopez ties him up on the inside. Lopez jabbing and moving back keeping range, heavy counter right from Maidana, Maidana presses and Lopez lands a heavy right himself in the corner. Hard left hook and right to body of Lopez. Hard right and left to body of Maidana. Hard left to body of Maidana. Hard right and left from Lopez in the middle.

10 - 9 Lopez


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

10-9 Lopez. Close round.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Alright tonight might be the best night of boxing we have had. I still have to go back and watch the HBO card and so far we have had one great fight and Maidana-Lopez will not disappoint.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

1-0 Lopez. Great first round.


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

^^^ lol

(English stream)


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> So Cotto should have had the fight ended against him when he fought Trout when he got hit with a body shot stood up and turned and walked away?
> Yes or No?


technically yes, it's supposed to be a DQ.

Up o the ref, of course.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Now back to the current fight.

Oh boy, Lopez came to RUMBLE! I'm really surprised, but whooo boy here we go ....


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Maidana is not one to quit when the going get's tough. I wonder how will Lopez be able to keep his work up.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Here's one from Washford, Somerset.


:lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

1-1


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

1-1 Another great round.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Maidana comes out and jabs and starts throwing rights, wild rights and lefts that miss. Double jab from Maidana but he can't land. Lopez keeping range right now. Hard right and left hooks to the body of Maidana. Maidana jabbing to the body. Hard right and left to body of Maidana then a right upstairs and Lopez ties up. Right hand from Lopez on the inside from Lopez.. Maidana is swinging wild already. Hard left from Miadan. big right fom Maidana hurts Lopez and has him leaning and holding from life. Maidana pressing hard now. Hard left to the body from Lopez another left to the body and he is pushing Maidana back. Stiff jab to body of Maidana. Nard right and lefts to the body from Maidana. Hard right from Maidana lands. Maidana lands another right on the inside. Lopez still trying to sit back but Madiana is pressing 

10 - 9 Maidana
19 - 19 even


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

Lopez is a little ditty with that head in the ropes.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

FIGHT!


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

If you don't know how to:

1)Slip punches or
2)Clinch

You are in fucking trouble against Maidana.


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

19-19. Good round for Maidana. Lopez appears to be the physically stronger man though.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Round 2

Marcos with pressure. Marcos with he'd movement. Lopez hit with the right overhand. Marcos jabbing. and Lopez boxing! Lands a good combo. Lopez outboxing Maidana right now. Good hook by Lopez! Good hook by Maidana! Lopez buckled! Good hook by Lopez! Maidana is getting walked around. Lopezz HURT! Maidana! Work to the head and body! Lopez backpedalling

1-1


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I got the Stevenson call right. That was BIG BANK BIG BANK
> 
> If Maidana beats Lopez. I'll still make HUGE BANK.
> 
> ...


WTF man. You ever hear of no fucking spoilers on separate card night. Fucking idiot.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

This is an entertaining fight, as expected.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Maidana throws a stiff jab and a right to the Lopez guard. Left hook from Maidana. Lopez ties up Maidana and walks him to the ropes. Lopez jabbing now. Triple jab and right from Maidana. Maidana jabbing Lopez back. Hard right from Lopez another right from Lopez.. Jab to the body from Lopez. Lopez gets inside and ties up Maidana. Hard left from Maidana sends lopez back. Lopez recorvers and spins. Huge right and left from Lopez backs Maidana up. Hard right from Maidana. Jab right from Maidana. Maidana flurrying but nothing landing clean. Maidana misses a right. Maidana lands a jab and Lopez comes back with a left to the body. a left and right to the boyd of Maidana. Maidana walks into a right hand and he sends Maidana back.

10 - 9 Lopez
29 - 28 Lopez


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

great round!


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

Scintillating round!


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Great comeback by Lopez!


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

29-28 for Maidana. Round 3 was reasonably close though.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

2-1 Lopez


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Lopez a G!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Round 3
Lopez with a good right! Misses the hook. Lopez is boxing. Getting hit though on the ropes! Maidana is accurate and a huge right by Lopez! Lopez falls in. Maidana is working the hook on the ropes! and lead rights! Lopez being back up here.1LOPEZ BACKS MAIDANA UP AND LANDS A COMBO!

Maidana 2-1


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Come on Lopez! and Chino! Big fan of both...


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Well damn Lopez!!


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

No spoilers!


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Holy fuck!.. Lopez beat mode activated!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Lopez and Maidana in the middle Lopez popping the jab. Maidana pressing with his jab throwing it out. Hard left and right to body of Maidana more rights and lefts to the body of Maidana. Hard jab right and another right to the head of Maidana. Hard left hook from Lopez. Lopez jabbing Maidana ujp and down and slipping Maidana's jab. double jab right from Lopez. hard they trade left hands, Hard left again from Lopez and Maidana is hurt and Lopez swings wile Maidana tries to hold. Maidana slips. Lopez is going on the attack jabbing and trying to walk Maidana down. Hard right from Maidana. Jab to the body of Maidana. Lopez misses a right . TLopez lands a huge counter right Maidana is hurt again. Two right hands from Lopes hard left to the body of Maidana and Maidana hurt again. Lopez gets in close and MAIDANA IS TYING HIM UP.

10 - 9 Lopez
39 - 37 Lopez


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Damn! BIG round for Josesito!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

3-1 lopez


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

3-1 Lopez. Maidana is in some shit right now. Lopez needs to keep going to the body.


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

38-38. Momentum now looks to be with Lopez though. Maidana needs to hurt him in round 5 if he wants to stay in it.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes Lopez. Why don't you go down to 140 where you really belong and rule. I have said it for years. This kid could rule 140. He does well above his weight class and has the skills and size to rule 140.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Round 4
Marcos hurt on the ropes! Lopez empties the kitchen! Big right hand! Nw Maidana is boxing. Lopez is looking for the killshot now! Wow Lopez landing it against Marcos again. Maidana hurt! Maidana gonna go down! Big body shot! Lopez measuring! Lopez is looking for the KO win. Maidana hurt! Again! Lopez hurting Marcos. 2 BIG rights by Lopez! Lopez is pouring it on Maidana! 

2-2 Even!


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

here we go


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lopez put in work that round,damn.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Told yall...


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Come on Lopez


----------



## IronJawSouthPaw (Jun 5, 2013)

Lopez showing Maidana who's boss!


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Fuckin' ay what a fight!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

How the frig was that NOT a knockdown? !


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Let's go Lopez!! Yeah!!!


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Crumpling body shots


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

3-2 lopez


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Lopez out catches Maidana with a lehook. He misses a right and left. Maidana pressing now behind his jab but lopez sticks him with a stiff jab of his own. Maidana looking to land a big counter right. Double jab from Maidana. Nice right to body of Maidana. H Hard right and left to the head right left to body of Maidana. Left from Maidana. Stiff jab from Lopez Nice r right to body of Lopez. hard right and left to body of Maidana. Maidana closing space and gets tied up after a jab. Maidana rushes in and is tied up by Lopez. Maidana lands two rights that Lopez takes well and ties him up. Counter right from Maidana. Hard left to body another left from Maidana Another left to the body and another left to bodyo f Lopez. Hard jab right on Lopez. Lopez just misses a jab right.

10 - 9 Maidana
48 - 47 Lopez


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

man those hooks to the body from Maidana was hurting me


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ound 5

Lopez jabbing. Moving.. Maidana a bit listless. Right hand by Marcos! Another right! Jab. Lopez shoe shine! Marcos listless. Lopez outworking Marcos. Maidana following and missing! RLopez hurt! Oh my god! Maidana! Maidana put it on Lopez! 

Maidana 3-2


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

3-2 Lopez. Maidana came back strong and hurt Lopez at the end of the round.


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

48-47 Maidana. Lopez hitting Maidana after the bell. Shades of the Soto-Karass fight. lol


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

fight over


----------



## vonBanditos (May 17, 2013)

Fuck yeah!!!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Good stoppage.


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

Whoa!!!


----------



## evalistinho (Jun 3, 2013)

Maidana a fucking G


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

Lopez meets Maidana and aidana back to jabbing and pushing lpoez back. hard counterer right from Lopeez stops Maidana's attack. big right and a left from Maidana after he pins Lopez on the ropes. big right to the body and another jab right sends Lopez to his knees. Lopez beats the count and goes out.. A ibg righ and left from Maidana. Two rights from Maidana. Maidana unloading right hands one after the other and the ref stops it.

Maidana TKO6 Lopez

--
Bad stoppage in this type of fight.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

A fair stoppage, but I felt there was a war brewing there.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn come on ref. I could understand the stoppage though.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

noooooooo!!!!!!!

good stoppage,but damn wasnt ready for that shit to end


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

british stoppage


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Amir Khan has no chin. None.


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

Maidana wins! Stoppage was a bit premature, but Lopez should have tried to tie him up or punch back to show he was still in it and keep the referee from stopping it.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Woah... seemed to stop it a bit quick there


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

We need a rematch of this fight in Vegas with Bayless or NYC with Smoger.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Very good fight, ref could of waited another second or so as Lopez could of came back.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Round 6

Great shot by Lopez. Maidana big right hand! Down goes LOPEZ on a BIG RIGHT HAND! Maidana to FINISH! Maidana! Marcos! GONNA FINISH LOPEZ! HE is DONE! BIG RIGHT

Maidana TKO6


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Again, fighters need to learn when to take a knee instead of letting the fight get stopped.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Maidana endured a bit to get the stoppage he wanted, top win for him.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Argentinian POWER. Fuck, what are Maidana and Matthysse drinking?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Maidana got me some nice vcash. 

That right hand over the jab is a punch he rarely fails to land.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

tko6 month


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

That was better than Froch/Kessler.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The beginning of the end for Lopez was when he started trying to move back and box instead of going at Maidana. I don't know why they stopped doing what was working and letting Lopez go after Maidana.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

TKO6 :yep


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Fucking brilliant fight, Maidana has a fuckin' hammer for a right hand.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

wonder when is GBP thinking about putting together this Maidana-Lucas fight...shit has to happen eventually.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

They stopped the fight when Lopez was throwing a right. LOL.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lmao I love that cross-armed pose Maidana does when he wins.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Both fighters won tonight.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> tko6 month


:happy


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Vitali's spirit was in Angulo but Lennox's was in maidanas.

Great fights.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> The beginning of the end for Lopez was when he started trying to move back and box instead of going at Maidana. I don't know why they stopped doing what was working and letting Lopez go after Maidana.


He believed he could outslug Maidana simple as and it was a mess.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

TKO in 6!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


> He believed he could outslug Maidana simple as and it was a mess.


He was outslugging Maidana, his problem was he started trying to box him. Devon Alexander and all the people who dominated Maidana showed us you beat him by making him go back, not sitting back and waiting for him.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Lmao I love that cross-armed pose Maidana does when he wins.


I got 3/4 tonight. Huck, Adonis, and Maidana. Lost the angulo and i almost got that too.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Both fighters won tonight.


:yep:good


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> The beginning of the end for Lopez was when he started trying to move back and box instead of going at Maidana. I don't know why they stopped doing what was working and letting Lopez go after Maidana.


Same here man. I felt that Lopez pressing was keeping Maidana timid. Whenever Lopez would box, Maidana would come after him and have success. Had Lopez pressed this round we might have seen a Lopez stoppage instead.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He was outslugging Maidana, his problem was he started trying to box him. Devon Alexander and *all the people who dominated Maidana *showed us you beat him by making him go back, not sitting back and waiting for him.


Who were they?


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He was outslugging Maidana, his problem was he started trying to box him. Devon Alexander and all the people who dominated Maidana showed us you beat him by making him go back, not sitting back and waiting for him.


Devon beat Maidana because he held for 2 and a half minutes of every round. Lopez wasn't going to do that.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great night of boxing.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I got 3/4 tonight. Huck, Adonis, and Maidana. Lost the angulo and i almost got that too.


Where the fuck is the forum etiquette!?!? Everyone needs to stop with all the fucking spoilers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Josesito is a class act.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lopez sounds exactly like Ortiz DA FUCKK


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

OnePunchKO said:


> Oh, Angulo got the Vagina Eye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Where the fuck is the forum etiquette!?!? Everyone needs to stop with all the fucking spoilers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


sorry bro. You know if you come to a forum during the fight, people are going to talk about the result.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

What a show tonight. Lopez' heart is just amazing. I hope good things come for him in the future


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Lopez sounds exactly like Ortiz DA FUCKK


Cali boys talk like that. surfer dudes


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

JDK said:


> What a show tonight. Lopez' heart is just amazing. *I hope good things come for him in the future*


With the beatings he took from Canelo and Maidana, that might be in question too.

I like the guy, he's a fighter through and through, but he might be spent already.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Lopez sounds exactly like Ortiz DA FUCKK


haha :deal


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Great Job doing RBRS Turbo and Bama


----------



## IronJawSouthPaw (Jun 5, 2013)

Rexrapper 1 said:


> Great night of boxing.


:deal


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> With the beatings he took from Canelo and Maidana, that might be in question too.
> 
> I like the guy, he's a fighter through and through, but he might be spent already.


Although the stoppage was a bit premature, I'm kinda glad they eneded it early before Lopez took additional punishment. He seems to still be fresh and hungry enough to compete at a high level. So I hope Oscar gives him the opportunity to make a career at 140-147. Not 154


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Lopez should've continued to push Maidana back, he kept getting caught on the ropes thinking he could duck everything but then eventually got caught going back
When he was pushing Maidana back Maidana didnt have a clue what to do, Lopez was actually looking good at one point I thought he was gonna win easy


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> sorry bro. You know if you come to a forum during the fight, people are going to talk about the result.


No man. Forum etiquette on multiple card night is you only talk about the fight the thread is for. Some of us record the other card and watch it immediately after this one ends and we do all we can to avoid finding out a result in that card which a lot of times means staying out of any thread but the one we are posting and watching.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> No man. Forum etiquette on multiple card night is you only talk about the fight the thread is for. Some of us record the other card and watch it immediately after this one ends and we do all we can to avoid finding out a result in that card which a lot of times means staying out of any thread but the one we are posting and watching.


u still have to avoid seeing the threads created after the fight.... the best thing is to avoid forums all together. I see what you are saying but is too tough to avoid imo.


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

JDK said:


> Although the stoppage was a bit premature, I'm kinda glad they eneded it early before Lopez took additional punishment. He seems to still be fresh and hungry enough to compete at a high level. So I hope Oscar gives him the opportunity to make a career at 140-147. Not 154


The problem with Lopez is he'd have the best chance of winning against lighter-hitting boxers like Malignaggi, Bradley, Alexander, etc. But he makes for entertaining fights against aggressive punchers like Maidana, Ortiz, Canelo, etc.

He's stuck in a tough spot of being in great for TV fights but missing out on the more winnable fights for money and belts that GBP would prefer to assign to other fighters they want to push.

If he can make it back to 140 again safely, he should try to. He was a lot bigger than Maidana and was muscling him around in close pretty easily. He might have a chance at some nice paydays down there if he gets to the division after Matthysse leaves.


----------



## IntentionalButt (Jun 8, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> u still have to avoid seeing the threads created after the fight.... the best thing is to avoid forums all together. I see what you are saying but is too tough to avoid imo.


For you maybe. Don't project that on everyone. Some people do stick in one thread hoping to avoid spoilers from other events they may be saving on DVR or waiting for a replay. It's courteous to only discuss the relevant on-topic event in each thread.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Matthysse would wreck Maidana. It didn't sound like Marco is anxious to get in the ring with him.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

janeschicken said:


> Argentinian POWER. Fuck, what are Maidana and Matthysse drinking?


Scary stuff man.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

@turbotime what happened in the post fight interviews? Rematch? Matthysse fight?

I watched the post fight press conference and they suggested the winner of Broner Malignaggi; Maidana himself hinted that he'd move down for Matthysse.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

IntentionalButt said:


> For you maybe. Don't project that on everyone. Some people do stick in one thread hoping to avoid spoilers from other events they may be saving on DVR or waiting for a replay. It's courteous to only discuss the relevant on-topic event in each thread.


I'm not projecting anything, i'm giving him advice. Really if you want to watch it on DVR is best to stay away from boxing/sports sites + forums all to together, they are all going post articles regarding the fights, espn, yahoo, esb, checkhookboxing and etc. I have already said that i see where he is coming from but if it was me today, it will be someone else next time and so forth and so on... Remember he said "EVERYONE" meaning this has happen over and over again. common sense should tell him that hey maybe is bc i go on boxing sites that got spoiled. The world doesn't revolve them and it is a unrealistic expectation.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Mikey Garcia KO7


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Respect to Maidana. I've always had time for him as a fighter. He has one ugly brutal style of fighting though.

There are a lot of possibilities for Maidana. A less popular choice (i assume) is Khan but I would like to see a rematch. Their first fight was a classic fight bringing out the best and worst in both.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Matthysse would wreck Maidana. It didn't sound like Marco is anxious to get in the ring with him.


More so due to Matthyse having a degree of boxing knowledge. His willingness to throw powerful punches and Maidanas willingness to walk into shots to get his own.


----------

